# Hourly Wage for CPC in Southern Florida Area



## lmathews (Jan 18, 2010)

Having just received my certification, what is the hourly rate of a CPC in the Ft. Lauderdale/Miami Area?

Does anyone have info where I can find this or someone in the field who could let me know?

Thank you.


----------



## mhcpc (Jan 19, 2010)

Look under resources on the AAPC page and then under the heading research.  You will find a salary survey.


----------



## eadun2000 (Jan 19, 2010)

lmathews said:


> Having just received my certification, what is the hourly rate of a CPC in the Ft. Lauderdale/Miami Area?
> 
> Does anyone have info where I can find this or someone in the field who could let me know?
> 
> Thank you.



You also need to take into consideration the number of years of experience.  I don't think there is one "set" hourly rate anywhere.  I think may factors influence it.  Just my thoughts


----------



## lmathews (Jan 20, 2010)

I did find the 2009 Salary Survey.

I also have 2 years experience from 1988 to 1990 paying medical claims for a major insurance company, plus, 2 Associates in Science degrees.  Tried to locate someone from when I paid medical claims to try to get a letter, but no one in that location is left.  The closest I could get is an employment verification that I worked there.

I would hope that the prior experience paying medical claims would help.


----------



## sphillips79 (Jan 20, 2010)

this is just hear say from a friend, she is a coder and was in FL for 6 years, she worked for a multi-specialty physician's office, prior to that she worked in MI coding for 11 years for a Hospital, she was a CPC, CPC-H. She moved to FL because her husband got transferred, they would not start her higher then $15.00 an hr even with all of her experience. So I guess it will depend on the actual employer.


----------



## rthames052006 (Jan 20, 2010)

lmathews said:


> I did find the 2009 Salary Survey.
> 
> I also have 2 years experience from 1988 to 1990 paying medical claims for a major insurance company, plus, 2 Associates in Science degrees.  Tried to locate someone from when I paid medical claims to try to get a letter, but no one in that location is left.  The closest I could get is an employment verification that I worked there.
> 
> I would hope that the prior experience paying medical claims would help.



My personal opinion on this is that it could differ, "your" salary can be based on more than what the "salary survey" says.... there are so many things to factor in like years of experience, being certified/non certified, type of setting you are applying to and even the specialty you are applying for.....

I suggest you sell yourself.  What I have always done in the past is I figure out what "I'm worth" with all those things I've mentioned above... I know what I will and will not take as a salary.

After all the interviews I've been on there was only 1 position that would not pay me what I wanted even after they knew what my requirements were... some companies will "challenge/test" you and I turned that position down.  I was not willing to budge because I know what I am worth....

Hopefully, you will make out in the end.

I wish you luck,


----------

